# Crotched 12/18???



## Tin (Dec 17, 2013)

Have a sick day to burn before the New Year. Place was amazing this weekend after that 12"+ and they will be getting 4-8" tonight. Anyone want to join?


----------



## Tin (Dec 17, 2013)

NWS now predicting 6-12"....


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 17, 2013)

damn

normally I'd join you, but I have a voucher to Bretton Woods that expires on 12/20.  Gonna head up that way tomorrow as I didn't get to ski much of the mountain the one day I skied there last spring.


----------



## hammer (Dec 17, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> damn
> 
> normally I'd join you, but I have a voucher to Bretton Woods that expires on 12/20.  Gonna head up that way tomorrow as I didn't get to ski much of the mountain the one day I skied there last spring.


Should be fun if the trees are open...


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 17, 2013)

hammer said:


> Should be fun if the trees are open...


Not open yet but they may with this new snow, but check out the BW trail report…they have some Natural trails that are NOT groomed and they should be Lots of fun after this recent snow….they were good on Sunday !


----------



## Quietman (Dec 17, 2013)

I was there from 2:30-5:30 today and it was very nice.  4" of nice light powder over a firm base.  6-7" total, probably - 12", I *highly* doubt it.  Comet Drop, Velocity, UFO-Equinox, and Final Frontier are all open, but signed as Thin Cover and haven't been groomed this year. I didn't try them as I wasn't using my rock skis.  The glades had some tracks in them, but I'm waiting for more cover. All of the other trails were great, but the temp was around 5 with some pretty gusty winds, so it was a shorter visit for me.  

Have fun tomorrow if you go!


----------



## yeggous (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm starting to think about calling in and hitting Crotched tomorrow. I know they'll groom out anything with a solid base, which is discouraging. The question is: how is the ungroomed? On Sunday most of the ungroomed (like Comet Drop) was tough to ski due to the run outs at the bottom not being firm enough to keep up your speed. Can anybody offer insight?


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Dec 17, 2013)

They won't touch the bumps under The Rocket. I went through Kuiper and Darkstar Sunday without hearing noises, I'm sure they're even better with today's snow. I'll be trying some of the great unmarked stuff tomorrow from the West side.


----------



## jack97 (Dec 17, 2013)

Would love to go tomorrow but I have work commitments, my plan has been to go on thurs.

About the bumps under rocket, yesterday was the first time they did not groom from the summit to moonwalk, its steep enuf that the formation has nice rhythm. Hope they keep that field un groomed since it keeps the boarders from grabbing too much air from moonwalk and landing at skiers/riders coming down from that field. I've seen too many near misses and have been wondering when it would be time to see an actual mishap. 

Have fun and make some nice bumps for me!


----------



## Quietman (Dec 17, 2013)

Tin said:


> They won't touch the bumps under The Rocket.



Unfortunately, the groomer went a bit too far to the skier's right on Pluto's and left only a 6' wide patch of mini bumps for today.  Not sure if they'll leave more tonight, and/or will leave a side of Jupiter's ungroomed. Also, the bumps that Jack97 mentioned were also gone. There is a suggestion box in the cafeteria, stuff it with requests for some bump areas.  UFO/Equinox doesn't have run out if you cut back on to Pluto's and don't head to zero-g.  Tin, the west ledges do indeed have some ledgy areas up top so be careful of the rocks.  Lower down I noticed that many of the rocks have been covered with branches when I hiked in the area this fall. 

We ended up with 7" of light powder at my house, the mountain is 15 miles to the north and may have gotten a little more or less.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 18, 2013)

Might end up at Crotched after all.....I hope, if I'm even able to ski at all tomorrow.  Elderly neighbor had a medical emergency tonight and was taken by ambulance to the hospital.  I'm currently dog sitting for her.  I won't know until mid-morning if the hospital will release her to come home. Hopefully so and she's fine.  Kind of a tough situation.  She's in her 80s and has no family nearby.  My wife and I have been worrying about how her affairs would be handled in the event of an emergency.  Guess we found out tonight.


----------



## Tin (Dec 18, 2013)

Quietman said:


> Unfortunately, the groomer went a bit too far to the skier's right on Pluto's and left only a 6' wide patch of mini bumps for today.  Not sure if they'll leave more tonight, and/or will leave a side of Jupiter's ungroomed. Also, the bumps that Jack97 mentioned were also gone. There is a suggestion box in the cafeteria, stuff it with requests for some bump areas.  UFO/Equinox doesn't have run out if you cut back on to Pluto's and don't head to zero-g.  Tin, the west ledges do indeed have some ledgy areas up top so be careful of the rocks.  Lower down I noticed that many of the rocks have been covered with branches when I hiked in the area this fall.
> 
> We ended up with 7" of light powder at my house, the mountain is 15 miles to the north and may have gotten a little more or less.



THE BASTARDS!

I always thought the worst sections for rocks was exiting above the West Lift. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Adunn (Jan 27, 2014)

Hehehe bumps under the rocket


----------

